#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Divination >  >  >  Water Scrying in a Cauldron

## Failed Save

Howdy folks,

I have a small iron cauldron, about a foot in diameter and about six inches deep. I think it was originally a cooking pot. It's made of iron, and bears no marks to signify who made it.

(On a side note, my cats enjoy sleeping in it when it's empty.)

When completely filled with water, it proves to reflect images very well because its dark color makes it similar to a mirror.

When I attempt to focus into the images reflected, naturally I do not see any otherwordly images, or visions. I feel that it reflects almost too well, and so abstract images do not have the opportunity to form. Despite this, I have read of people using mirrors to scry, which usually reflect images flawlessly, yet these individuals seem to see images not normally reflected in the mirror.

My questions are:
1) Does anyone else use a similar method of scrying?
2) If so, can you give me any tips to help with scrying with such a device?

Thanks in advance.

----------


## daecon

> I have read of people using mirrors to scry, which usually reflect images flawlessly, yet these individuals seem to see images not normally reflected in the mirror.


A scrying mirror is not usually the ordinary silver mirror that we are all used to. Properly it should be a "black mirror," a piece of glass painted on the back so it reflects from the glass surface only. They are difficult to find premade, but ridiculously easy to construct.

----------


## Failed Save

The water in the cauldron is almost identical to a black mirror, and reflects in the same manner--akin to a tinted window.

A Google product search with the keywords "black scrying mirror" will give you multiple results for purchasing one through online merchants, but since they are relatively easy to make there's almost no point.

----------


## ZeldaFitz

I have to say, a scrying mirror can be a simple looking glass down to a huge mirror, it can be a window, a cauldron with colored water, a crystal bowl with water. It does not have to be a mirror covered in black. It is what you are able to see not what kind of mirror you use.

----------


## Belphebe

> Howdy folks,
> 
> I have a small iron cauldron, about a foot in diameter and about six inches deep. I think it was originally a cooking pot. It's made of iron, and bears no marks to signify who made it.
> 
> (On a side note, my cats enjoy sleeping in it when it's empty.)
> 
> When completely filled with water, it proves to reflect images very well because its dark color makes it similar to a mirror.
> 
> When I attempt to focus into the images reflected, naturally I do not see any otherwordly images, or visions. I feel that it reflects almost too well, and so abstract images do not have the opportunity to form. Despite this, I have read of people using mirrors to scry, which usually reflect images flawlessly, yet these individuals seem to see images not normally reflected in the mirror.
> ...


You will see visions if it is meant to be. I have a black scrying mirror, an antique looking glass, either one will work.

----------


## Knight

Sounds like something I've seen in Lord of the Rings and Harry Potter, but outside of movies, I've never actually tried to use a bowl of water for scrying. Though, there is a very old and simple practice that is almost identical to what you are describing, aside from the absence of the candle and wax. Basically, its a water and wax divination. You ask the question then drop the wax from a burning candle into the cauldron of water....and get the answer. Simple. Some people use different colored candles and/or engrave them with sigils. Others perform long ceremonies before using the cauldron, etc.

I always find it humorous to read on the internet about scrying mirrors and painting glass, etc...when all you'd have to do is turn off your computer and look at the screen, lol....maybe it only works for me.

----------


## smiling-abuse

i bought a glass ball and didn't really like using it so i got a black coffee cup, much more convenient for me, the ball was so reflective it made it hard to see, but the flat surface of water can be angled easier.

----------


## Emma

> Sounds like something I've seen in Lord of the Rings and Harry Potter, but outside of movies, I've never actually tried to use a bowl of water for scrying. Though, there is a very old and simple practice that is almost identical to what you are describing, aside from the absence of the candle and wax. Basically, its a water and wax divination. You ask the question then drop the wax from a burning candle into the cauldron of water....and get the answer. Simple. Some people use different colored candles and/or engrave them with sigils. Others perform long ceremonies before using the cauldron, etc.
> 
> I always find it humorous to read on the internet about scrying mirrors and painting glass, etc...when all you'd have to do is turn off your computer and look at the screen, lol....maybe it only works for me.


anything can be used, but the water is an energy booster, and if you can see visions or events in the water, then you are good, anyone will see what they deem as visions on a blank computer screen, but oft times it is a play on the eyes. scrying mirrors, and water bowls were used before lord of the rings, what came first the chicken or the egg? i have used everything, a crystal ball, mirror, tv, it is your ability not what you use.

----------


## TheDruidSeer

When using Hydromancy it is useful I find to have a candle present, or being outside under the full moon. But if your using a candle you want it to be in a position to where the flame may be seen or vaguely lights up the surface of the water. This should be the only light in the room as anything else can be distracting and you want all your focus to be on the vessel your scrying into. The same goes for if your using the moon, so you want to avoid any areas with street lights ect if you live in a more populated area. 
As it is very much like using a black mirror, or a large piece of obsidian to scry, I've always liked to think of hydromancy as the "poor mans scry" because it doesn't take much money or supplies to do this. It does however take time to learn it and use it. So be ready for that. Sometimes it's taken even up to an hour of concentration just for me to see anything at all.
Another simple use of hydromancy for answering simple yes or no questions, dropping a stone into a cauldron such as the one you have, or into a natural lake or other somewhat still water and counting the ripples that the stone makes, an even number signifies a yes answer, an odd number a no...
I recommend anyone who is a water sign (Cancer, Scorpio, or Pisces) to give this a try as it might come more natural to you.

----------

